# HDMI PC interface with application



## Jayakara (Jun 20, 2011)

Dear All,
I need to test my target devices encoding capability. For that I have raw video file on my PC. I need to send this data via HDMI out interface from my PC. Can you suggest any PC based application for this?
Thanks in advance
Best regards
Jay


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Would a graphics card like the AMD HD 5450 work?


----------



## DaveDaGr8 (Jun 21, 2011)

I am assuming you want DTS-HD or TrueHD.

Power DVD or Total media theatre and a blu ray disk or player ( a test disk if you have one).

I don't think there is anything else that will transfer an encoded stream due to licencing. There would be very few non blu ray DTS-HD streams available, again due to licencing. Also your computer can't encode an audio signal into DTS-HD or TrueHD, so if you don't already have it then you are stuck. PowerDVD can (sort of ) encode into DTS, however you need a reasonable computer as it takes some processing grunt.

Windows itself will play audio through HDMI if you select it as your output source.

you need to have a recent video card. NOT one that has the spdif jumper to the motherboard, these just send an un encoded stream or dts i think. Any ati card and newer nvidia cards will do the trick, but just because it has a HDMI output, does not mean it will output the sound. If you have an onboard HDMI port, well you'll have to research and make sure it will do it. Google your motherboard and hdmi and see what you come up with. But again, just because there is a HDMI port is no guarantee it will transport encoded HD audio.

DVI to HDMI leads will get the Picture across, but NO sound.


----------

